# please i need coach or a simple training plan !!!



## otaner142 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hy im 18 and i think that my plan is not working , i end up quite tired after my rides on saturday. Here is my training schedule. Monday: easy 1 hour ride , Tuesday : sprint work out 3 sprints and max effort for 1 hour and 30 min, wensdays: long ride 2 hours with one bridge 3.6% for 0.5 mile 2 times. Thursdays : vo2 max no more than 1 hour , friday rest day, saturday: group ride 20-25 mph for 30 miles, sundays easy ride or no bike 
Please help !!!!


----------



## otaner142 (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to do 60 miles on saturdays but since i had to stop for an injury i totally forgot about the schedule what im i doing wrong ? Im fit and young !!! WHAT THE HELL !!!!


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

Suggest you join a road cycling club. They should be able to put you touch with a coach.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the criteria for determining your training isn't working? 

No idea what your actual level of fitness is, but I'm going to assume you've been riding for at least a few months and are serious about racing. With that said my comments are,



otaner142 said:


> Hy im 18 and i think that my plan is not working , i end up quite tired after my rides on saturday.


That's probably a good thing



otaner142 said:


> Here is my training schedule. Monday: easy 1 hour ride ,


This is not a great use of time. For easy efforts, you ideally want very long distances. Think 3-4 hours or more. Work your way up, or if you only have an hour, do intervals. 



otaner142 said:


> Tuesday : sprint work out 3 sprints and max effort for 1 hour and 30 min,


Just 3 sprints, and over the course of an hour and a half? If so, that's not enough. Also practicing sprinting routinely is not going to give you much results beyond ~10 second efforts and I would think dedicated sprint work should be done towards the end of your training program anyways. 



otaner142 said:


> wensdays: long ride 2 hours with one bridge 3.6% for 0.5 mile 2 times.


A 2 hour ride is not really long, unless you're doing hard efforts. A 3.6% gradient for 0.5 miles is irrelevant and doesn't mean anything, even if you do it twice. If you have the gearing you can ride up a 5% hill for 10 miles effortlessly while talking on the phone. 



otaner142 said:


> Thursdays : vo2 max no more than 1 hour


How are you estimating your VO2 max effort, how long are you doing it for, and how many times? Doing one 5 minute VO2 max effort during this hour is probably not as good as doing multiple 5 minute efforts, reduce the intensity slightly if required to do multiple ones. 



otaner142 said:


> , friday rest day, saturday: group ride 20-25 mph for 30 miles,


You need to work up to a lot more than 30 miles.



otaner142 said:


> , sundays easy ride or no bike


Do another long ride on Sunday, or more hard intervals.



otaner142 said:


> Please help !!!!


You need more long rides, the weekend is usually a good time to get those in. The longer the better. Work your way up, if you're absolutely serious about racing, don't stop til you're up to 4 hour rides both Saturday and Sunday.

Regardless of everything else, as always, ride safe.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Cableguy said:


> You need to work up to a lot more than 30 miles.
> 
> Do another long ride on Sunday, or more hard intervals.
> 
> You need more long rides, the weekend is usually a good time to get those in. The longer the better. Work your way up, if you're absolutely serious about racing, don't stop til you're up to 4 hour rides both Saturday and Sunday.


^^^ This
Weekends are about endurance, your 30 mile group ride is a waste of time (unless you are pulling the whole time or doing a breakaway), your free day (weekend) rides should be for endurance.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

As an easy way to go, go to some coaches website and buy a training plan. I know trainingpeaks offers a large selection from many different coaches.

I'm do not agree with the guys above above the short easy rides being a waste of time, depending on your goal for that ride. If you're using it as a recovery day but staying on the bike, it's good. Generally just hard enough to get the blood flowing and clear the lactic acid. 

If you're expecting to get an endurance benefit, then they would be correct. I believe what I've read says something like 2+ hours is recommended to facilitate enough stress in the endurance zone to facilitate an adaption.

For the group ride, if you like it, keep doing it. But, just because the group ride has ended does not mean you need to stop riding. I've frequently jumped into group rides as a warm-up for the rest of a long endurance day or vice versa. Makes that bit of time go by much faster.

Skipping Sunday is probably a bad choice unless you have an unusual weekly schedule. Weekends are usually the best time to get in either really long rides or really high workload rides that leave you really tired. You should be tired after a workout designed to stimulate a training response/adaption. Either your muscles feel gassed from doing hard intervals or your body/lungs/cardio (whatever term you use) will be gassed from a long day of endurance/tempo riding.

Personal preference for me is to train in 2 blocks, one 3-day (Tue-Thur) and one two day (Sat and Sun). Mon and Fri are rest days/easy recovery rides or days running or some other training off the bike to help achieve a well-rounded health, for example a core workout. 3 day block will be something like interval day, endurance day, interval day and the 2 weekend day block is usually a ton of miles with a different focus (high/low cadence intervals, hills, tempo, fat burn, etc.).


----------

